# Upgrade



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Am thinking of upgrading to Win. 10 need some advice from the pros, yes or no. I now have Win. 8.1. T.I.A.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Forgot, I am now using Win. 8.1


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If this is a poll, I say upgrade.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Corday said:


> If this is a poll, I say upgrade.


Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would say go for it.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

personally I'd say stay with 8.1


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I go for 10.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

kendallt said:


> personally I'd say stay with 8.1


Everything works better with 8.1... 10 is trash it has done nothing but break everything. I'm not re-installing Windows 10 till they no longer update Windows 8.1 anymore. Windows 7 stops getting updates the year 2020. So probably the year 2030 Windows 8.1 will no longer be supported.


----------

